# Budgie Backpack?



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

So, my two budgies get terrified when I try and transport them in a cage they're not used to. Even if I take weeks to get them acclimated to it, they'll still be extremely hesitant of it. My question is, can budgies become comfortable with changing cages often, and is there anything I can do to help lessen their natural tendency to fear this? Say, their indoor flight cage vs their smaller basking cage for outdoor use. We're so close to moving out, and I'm purposefully choosing places that will give them a good life:


Lots of bright, natural sunlight
A balcony for outdoor basking and enjoying fresh air
Rooms that are budgie friendly from the get-go

But I wonder if they'll ever be comfortable enough to allow me to put them in a smaller cage to take out to the balcony. They seem like they've got too strong of a prey instinct. Cockatiels on the other hand seem a lot more laid back, I can imagine doing it with them would be easier? As much as my two birds trust me, I still feel like at their core, they are frightened little prey birds.

I'd also love to get something like this so I could take them to the park and stuff, but I can't even begin to imagine how I would get them used to this. Should I give up on these ideas for budgies, and just tell myself it's not in their nature? My cousins always tell me I've raised them wrong and have made them scared of everything, but I feel like this isn't the case and budgies are just naturally fearful of most things.

In the new apartment, I also want to change their living arrangements. In the day, they'll be in their big indoor flight cages placed in the living room, where I'll be most active. At bedtime, I'll transfer them to their sleeping cages in their own separate room, so they can sleep through the entire night undisturbed. It'll also mean I can do what I want without revolving my life around their schedule. Right now, when I put them to sleep, I gotta get out of my room until I eventually come to sleep. I just worry if this is going to be too stressful for them. I figured when we first move in, I'll give them a solid month of being in the separate bird room just to become 100% comfortable in the new space, and then slowly bring them out to the living room and start doing the sleep cage / day cage setup.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I don't believe the majority of budgies would be happy in a backpack type of carrier.
Yes, some budgies become comfortable being moved from a large cage to a smaller cage, but it really depends on your birds.
Can you simply roll the large flight cage from room to room (e.g. living room to bedroom and vice versa?)
I moved by birds' flight cages around daily when I was living in a townhouse.

You don't have to get out of your room when you are putting your budgies to bed. 
Cover the budgies at the appropriate time and simply go about your business in that room.

Obviously, limit loud noises but you can play the TV or radio, open and shut drawers, etc. 

I had nine budgies and three lovebirds all in large F050 and/or F040 cages respectively housed in my 9x12 bedroom.
I would be in the room off and on for several hours after putting them to bed and there were no problems.*


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Covering up used to be the best method, but one of my birds started developing night frights. The cages are also massive, and there's two of them. They're wider than me and taller than me, and I'm wide and tall... Covering them up nowadays is both difficult and spooks one of them. But in the good old days when they had a smaller cage, I could cover them, they wouldn't stir whilst I stayed up at night on the PC. With them being uncovered nowadays, they do stir when I come into the room, and will rearrange themselves. Staying in the room after putting them to bed also messes with their attachment issues, they'll spend more time trying to get closer to me than they will trying to sleep.

Rolling the cages works, I guess. Take them out in the mornings, roll the cages into living room, put them back in before I leave for work. Roll them into their room for sleep at night. Saves me needing to buy two extra cages!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Moving the large cages from room to room would be the best for the budgies (in my opinion) if it isn't too much for you to do.
As I said, I have Prevue Hendryx F050 and F040 cages which are large and I move them around frequently.

Good luck with however you decide to handle the situation.
Best wishes!*


----------

